# ***OFFICIAL*** - BJ Penn vs. Sean Sherk DISCUSSION THREAD (pre/post)



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Conduct all your discussion pre & post-fight on this LONG AWAITED fight, that will decide who the UNDISPUTED UFC Lightweight Champion really is....between the *Reigning UFC Lightweight Champion*, *"The Prodigy" BJ Penn*, as he faces off against the man who never LOST the LW title, challenger & *Former UFC Lightweight Champion*, *"The Muscle Shark" Sean Sherk* in HERE. All other threads concerning anything during this fight, or its outcome *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE*...but you already knew that.

Thanks guys.

- *T.B.*

---

GONNA BE CRAZY! I CANNOT WAIT TO SEE THIS FIGHT.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

BJ Penn all the way, RNC 3rd round.


----------



## KGK0 (Apr 23, 2008)

Steroids will lose this one


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i just want a competitive fight....i don't want to see either guy get rolled over....I've never looked forward to a main event this much


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

If my only "real" way to win a fight was decision, I would not fight at all.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I'm glad Penn looks like he is in good shape. Should be a good match.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

BJ by domination...







j/k...SHERK baby!

it's been awhile since ive anticipated a fight this badly.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

I am stoked for this fight, I shall take the BJ but my head is telling me take the Sherk. We shall see how this one pans out.


----------



## AxleZTTic (Jan 3, 2007)

i bet all my points on bj after the weigh ins. he looked like he was ready to rip sherks head off. so pumped for tonight!!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

never has a fight been so close for me. I am cheering for Sherk though, I gotta take hard work over raw talent any day.


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

Hard to tell the winner. It will probably be either a RNC by BJ Penn within the first 3 rounds, or a Decision for Shrek.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Steve Mazagatti (spelling ??) for BJ Sherk*

Man I can't believe Steve is the ref for this fight with all the mistakes he made in the past during fights.

Lets just hope he doesn't screw this fight up with a bad call for either fighter. raise01:


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Wait till you see their eyes roll back.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Game time peeps! :thumbsup:


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

BJ's entrance music is awesome. I was playing air ukulele along to it. For real. :thumb02:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Man I'm so pumped for this fight!!!

Go BJ! 

"Sherk, you're :sarcastic05: "


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Head says BJ, heart says Sherk.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

BJ has this unless his cardio is shit.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Sean "The Steroid Shark" Sherk!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Rated said:


> Head says BJ, heart says Sherk.


same boat as you dude


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Close 1st round. I give it to BJ with that jab.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

BJ got the second round as well.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

10 straight minutes of standup to start with. Can't say i saw that coming.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

If BJ can take round three, I don't think Sherk could stop him...


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Sherk's eating punches like a fat kid eats cake...


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

The reach is killing Sherk. He needs to make this into a brawl, not a boxing match. He landed some good exchanges in the clinch.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Sherk's face is getting busted up. BJ 2 rounds Sean 0


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Sherk throws like a flurry of punches, but none connect.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

wtf wow, was the round over or not ?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Man that damn Mazagatti, I hate him. I knew he was going to mess up. Freaking BJ had ti call the figt. LOL


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Wow, really anticlimatic.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

There we go...BJ kept it goin like crazy. That was a HUGE knee and a great follow-up.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

MagiK11 said:


> Man that damn Mazagatti, I hate him. I knew he was going to mess up. Freaking BJ had ti call the figt. LOL


The Maz wasn't even refereeing this fight. 

Great flying knee by BJ. Wow!


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

the end was beautiful

Someone make a gif


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Thats not steve is it? So whats up?


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow, sherks retarded.... "I know I'll try standing with him for 3 rounds..."


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

dammit why didn't sherk take him down!!! This doesn't prove anything because everybody already knew BJ had the better standup. Sherk should have tried to get him to the ground.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> The Maz wasn't even refereeing this fight.
> 
> Great flying knee by BJ. Wow!


Now I feel dumb. lol :sad02:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

WOW.. Bj showed us why he is really th best at 155.. That was a great showcase of his Striking skills..


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

sig as promised.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

MagiK11 said:


> Now I feel dumb. lol :sad02:


It's cool I've gotten Yamasaki's and Mazzagati's names mixed up before too.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

And now the destruction of the LW divison begins


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

BJ is such a fantastic fighter. Probably the best fighter talent wise.

Crazy end man.

BJ vs GSP 2 would be sick.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

This would be awesome.. Make this fight happen.. so we can see GSP woop his azz..


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Good, I always get the feeling Sherk has that short man complex thing going on and I hate that.

I'm dying to see GSP vs Penn, that's gonna kick ass.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Good fight...Better outcome


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

BJ would lose to GSP again, flame me, but its the truth. He needs to stay at 155 because thats the best weight for his body. He's a machine at 155, he's soft at 170 and not his best.


----------



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

That was fuckin crazy lol. Everyone see bj run back to take some blood of sherk's face to lick it? lol crazy ass mofo. Gotta love him.


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

So great how the commentator said It looks like BJ called the fight. Thats just so epic.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I was dissapointed with the main event. I was looking for a ground battle dammit...Sherk shouldn't have tried to stand for so long. He did better than I expected in the standup but he should have tried to pressure BJ and get him to the ground.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

kds13 said:


> BJ would lose to GSP again, flame me, but its the truth. He needs to stay at 155 because thats the best weight for his body. He's a machine at 155, he's soft at 170 and not his best.


I agree with this post. I don't really have much interest to see BJ jump weight-classes.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree kds I think GSP is to strong for BJ. Howeve it would be a fun fight IMO much better than their first one.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm on the same page as you are, I think GSP dominates BJ if they fight again. BJ looks great at 155 but he wouldn't be able to put on a jabfest for almost 3 rounds against GSP, that fight would hit the ground in the first minute and george would dominate him from on top. 

As for this fight I'm glad they kinda made up at the end, Sherk didn't really do anything in this fight to stake a claim to the championship, his leg kicks were good but didn't really give BJ any problems.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

If Sherk says "I didn't even hear the bell ring", that was enough justification for the ref to stop the match.

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssss!!!!!!

I hope BJ knocks out St Pierre next ... Matt Hughes is now as relevant as Hillary Clinton!


----------



## EddieG (Sep 8, 2006)

BJ looked great. Sherk had a poor game plan (or a broken hand). Should have taken him down and at least tried to pound him. WTF I expected more from Sherk.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Yea bj could be the Anderson Silva at 155 he should stay there and dominate.. moving up is only a bad idea GSP will kill him.. Now its BJ vs Florian Mark my words lol


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Funny I don't remember BJ getting dominated in their first match; why would it be so much different this time?

I don't think it is a favorable match-up for BJ, but domination is a pretty strong word.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

GSP vs. BJ will be interesting. Nice knee by BJ. Suck it Sherk. Glad BJ got this. Gonna go before I piss more people off. Night guys~


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Taking BJ Penn down is easier said than done. 

But I agree Sean should have at least tried more to do so.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

kds13 said:


> BJ would lose to GSP again, flame me, but its the truth. He needs to stay at 155 because thats the best weight for his body. He's a machine at 155, he's soft at 170 and not his best.


In most peoples eyes, including my own, BJ beat GSP when they fought.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

BJ Penn said:


> This is the Ultimate Fighting Championship, not the Ultimate Fitness Challenge


What was Sherk thinking? If he was banking on a guy getting tired, bad idea.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> GSP vs. BJ will be interesting. Nice knee by BJ. Suck it Sherk. Glad BJ got this. Gonna go before I piss more people off. Night guys~



I hope BJ murders Georges St Pierre!

When he sounded cocky in his references to Anderson Silva, he lost me as a fan.

I hope BJ rapes that [email protected]


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

+Shogun+ said:


> In most peoples eyes, including my own, BJ beat GSP when they fought.


What is your definition of _most_?

I wouldn't be surprised though since BJ has the most devoted nuthuggers ever. Way more than GSP, or Shogun, or whoever.

^When has GSP sounded cocky?


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

+Shogun+ said:


> In most peoples eyes, including my own, BJ beat GSP when they fought.


Wrong on so many levels. Very few people - especially those professionals who scored the fight - saw the fight going for Penn. BJ won round 1 and GSP took 2 and 3. Damage isn't taken into consideration when deciding a winner in the UFC...and the damage came from an eye poke and one uppercut.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I would pick GSP to win if GSP/BJ Penn II happens, but it's far from a sure thing. All the people saying GSP would dominate or destroy BJ need to put the bong down for a second.


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> I hope BJ murders Georges St Pierre!
> 
> When he sounded cocky in his references to Anderson Silva, he lost me as a fan.
> 
> I hope BJ rapes that [email protected]


WTF are you talking about?


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Even though I wanted Penn, that was a very strange stoppage. He was saved by the bell and had time to recover so what the PHUCK. Plus I hate when rogan and goldie *** pick their favorite and only talk about the punches he lands. Like sherk would hit BJ with a 1-2 and they would say nothing and bj would hit or miss him with anything and they would make a big deal out of it, just makes me wonder. Since when can a fighter tell the ref its over? He might have recovered, it wasnt a complete blowout by penn.Actually I thought the fight sucked their not even world class kick boxers so WTF


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Don't need to put any Bong down. GSP has evolved way more as a fighter than BJ since their last fight. The pace would be much quicker than tonight, which I found extremely slow, and it would be very physical. I'm not entirely sold on BJ's cardio yet, although it is much better than before. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm a big BJ fan too, but I just don't see him beating GSP in the rematch.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

BJ looked good, and didn't even seem tired after the fight. Good God, could BJ Penn actually have cardio?! God help us.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

One of these days Penn is going to get tested positive for AIDS or some other shit because he has this wierd ass obesession with licking other peoples blood!

Anyways, good fight! BJ really pulled it off and I hope he stays at LW!


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

jcal said:


> Even though I wanted Penn, that was a very strange stoppage. He was saved by the bell and had time to recover so what the PHUCK. Plus I hate when rogan and goldie *** pick their favorite and only talk about the punches he lands. Like sherk would hit BJ with a 1-2 and they would say nothing and bj would hit or miss him with anything and they would make a big deal out of it, just makes me wonder. Since when can a fighter tell the ref its over? He might have recovered, it wasnt a complete blowout by penn.Actually I thought the fight sucked their not even world class kick boxers so WTF


I have the same exact sentiments. I told myself before the fight I would puke If Rogan mentioned Penn's ability to put his leg behind his head again, and sure enough he did. We get it, BJ can suck his own weiner....thanks rogan.

And yes, very shady stoppage indeed.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

gm2685 said:


> WTF are you talking about?


Bj talked about getting his revenge on the cheesy warior, St Pierre.


I hope BJ rapes the [email protected]


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Bj talked about getting his revenge on the cheesy warior, St Pierre.
> 
> 
> I hope BJ rapes the [email protected]


Yea, but at what point in your mind did GSP make cocky remarks toward Silva?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

gm2685 said:


> I have the same exact sentiments. I told myself before the fight I would puke If Rogan mentioned Penn's ability to put his leg behind his head again, and sure enough he did. We get it, BJ can suck his own weiner....thanks rogan.
> 
> And yes, very shady stoppage indeed.


I didn't think it was that one-sided. Goldie mentioned Sherk's striking a lot (especially when it missed). There were very few opportunities to point out the positives of Sherk's fighting. Goldie said Sherk "rocked" BJ in the first (he clearly wasn't rocked). Is that also one-sided? I think you guys should have paid more attention to the action then the commentary.


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I didn't think it was that one-sided. Goldie mentioned Sherk's striking a lot (especially when it missed). There were very few opportunities to point out the positives of Sherk's fighting. Goldie said Sherk "rocked" BJ in the first (he clearly wasn't rocked). Is that also one-sided? I think you guys should have paid more attention to the action then the commentary.


I get what your saying, but it was pretty hard paying attention to the fight when Rogan was saying things like none of Sherk's strikes were landing when they clearly were, especially in the clinch.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Didn't Sherk tell the ref his was done when he was sitting there? If he didn't that would be a really wierd stoppage of the fight. I assumed that he told him that he was done or he was non responsive in trying to get up.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

That was a weird end for a fight..but the game will not be interesting because sherks right hand has some problems


----------



## _LB_ (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm glad they both decided to stand. Made it interestng. Considering how everyone was saying it's gonna be evenly matched. And how If Sean survived the first three rounds he was gonna be OK. And BJ's cardio is gonna be a factor. The match was totally away from everyones predictions of the fight. I for one expected (wanted) it to go to the gound. But what happened was just as good.

As for BJ vs GSP. I'd love to see it happen. Someone mentioned awhile back that it should be some sort of SUPERFIGHT at 165.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

gm2685 said:


> I get what your saying, but it was pretty hard paying attention to the fight when Rogan was saying things like none of Sherk's strikes were landing when they clearly were, especially in the clinch.


Yeah, I agree, but at the same time, most seemed to have little effect on Penn. I think that is what Rogan and Goldie were saying. Either way, it was a bad gameplan. I wish Sherk would lose the class and tell us if he had an injury though that might help to diagnose why he fought the way he did.

Can't argue with a guy not wanting to make excuses though.

I think the person that said he is done was BJ. Sherk just couldn't get up for about 15 seconds after the bell. That might be why the ref called it. I didn't ever see the ref's hands waving though. I thought they were about 3 seconds before the bell when BJ hesitated because Sherk looked like he was out. 

Note: BJ hesitated when it looked like Sherk was out. (not to bad of a guy after all, huh guys? I also mentioned how this "beef" would be squashed after the fight and it truly looked like it was.


----------



## roboyobo (May 28, 2007)

i was looking at the replay and i didnt see anyone stop the fight...or sherk saying he was done...but it didnt seem like he wanted to continue, he just laid their waiting for the doctors or something...i would say that wasnt what i thought this fight was going to be like...i thought it was going to be an all out battle on the ground...instead it became a boxing match ending in a flying knee...but i give much respect for both fighters...they gave us an exciting fight.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

_LB_ said:


> I'm glad they both decided to stand. Made it interestng. Considering how everyone was saying it's gonna be evenly matched. And how If Sean survived the first three rounds he was gonna be OK. And BJ's cardio is gonna be a factor. The match was totally away from everyones predictions of the fight. I for one expected (wanted) it to go to the gound. But what happened was just as good.
> 
> As for BJ vs GSP. I'd love to see it happen. Someone mentioned awhile back that it should be some sort of SUPERFIGHT at 165.


they've done it before, Hughes/Gracie was at a 175 catch weight


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> they've done it before, Hughes/Gracie was at a 175 catch weight


Last week I was criticizing the UFC because they haven't done this before. Can someone help me with the foot in my mouth? Forgot all about that being at 175


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

*a few of my thoughts on the match*

steve mazzagatti needs to be fired...as i've said about 10 times

since when does a fighter become the referee

it was a pretty fair stoppage, but damnit, let the referee be more decisive....steve is so goddam sketchy...always surrounded in controversy

get rogan out of commentating penn and paryisan fights....way to goddam biased....

damn, bj remained super poised during the fight which to me speaks to me as him maturing as a fighter....no more going apeshit and gassing

i actually was impressed with sherk's striking as stupid as that may sound

would have like to have seen more takedown attempts in round 3

did sherk actually hurt his hand?


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Never seen a fighter call a stoppage before and I hope never to see it again. Shades of Steve Assagatti in there reffing. Just when I thought Penn was going to grow up he goes and pulls another nutsack move, not only pretending to lick Sherks blood off his gloves but making a point of running all the way across the Octagon to wipe some blood off of Sherks face for the theatrics. Absolutely classless.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Penn didn't call the fight. Sherk waived it off

Sherk couldn't even get up at the sound of the bell



cplmac said:


> Never seen a fighter call a stoppage before and I hope never to see it again. Shades of Steve Assagatti in there reffing. Just when I thought Penn was going to grow up he goes and pulls another nutsack move, not only pretending to lick Sherks blood off his gloves but making a point of running all the way across the Octagon to wipe some blood off of Sherks face for the theatrics. Absolutely classless.


don't start PMS because your boy lost. There was nothing BUT class after the fight. BJ licks the blood all the time.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> One of these days Penn is going to get tested positive for AIDS or some other shit because he has this wierd ass obesession with licking other peoples blood!
> 
> Anyways, good fight! BJ really pulled it off and I hope he stays at LW!


That's how BJ maintains his powers. I'm guessing it is like a Highlander kind of deal.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I think sherk was the better fighter but the reach was his inevitable downfall. But, from a pure skill point of view, he "outfought" him.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

For a long time I have thought BJ was the best P4P fighter in the World and certainly the best lightweight in the world. He's proved it tonight in such impressive fashion. His stand up is great. It was like watching a boxing match and Sherk was just completely out matched. He looked all right at the beginning, but after time it was just going to get worse and worse for him.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

arrr the beauty of MMA, so unpredictable. Bj will do this, Sherk will do that. Not to be fight fans.

I though that was awesome. I must say it was probably a decent plan by sherk to stand for 2 rounds but then 3 im thinking whats he doing. Most guys wont last 3 rounds on the feet with BJ anyhow.

Great win by a great champion. 

I must say BJ should stay at 155 and fight florian or huerta, then maybe look at a 170 fight. He really should give that some serious thought b4 jumping back to 170 after 3 straight demolition wins at 55. Pulver, Stevenson & Sherk, not a bad way to start at 55.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

MArio Yamaskai Reffed this fight people. Stop Blaming it on steve

If Sherk was in fact still able to continue, you know, with how much he loves that belt would've said something. But he didn't 

so shut the hell up!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

GMW said:


> I think sherk was the better fighter but the reach was his inevitable downfall. But, from a pure skill point of view, he "outfought" him.


Wow, how is that?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> i actually was impressed with sherk's striking as stupid as that may sound


I pretty much agree except on this. Sherk did what he normally does and it wasn't that great. Part of striking is defence and he had none for BJ's jab. BJ was beating Sherk with a jab and a jab only. Sherk landed some nice kicks but if you watch when he flurries, he isn't actually looking at where he is throwing he is just throwing. The only time he really landed was when BJ would for some reason close the distance instead of staying on the outside.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

MLS said:


> I pretty much agree except on this. Sherk did what he normally does and it wasn't that great. Part of striking is defence and he had none for BJ's jab. BJ was beating Sherk with a jab and a jab only. Sherk landed some nice kicks but if you watch when he flurries, he isn't actually looking at where he is throwing he is just throwing. The only time he really landed was when BJ would for some reason close the distance instead of staying on the outside.


I agree to a point. It truly looked like Sherk was fighting with one-hand. But as a fighter you have to overcome that pain. Franklin and Rampage did with their broken hands. (not that Sherk has a broken hand, we don't know if anything is wrong with it). But what I am saying is that it is all relative to perspective. I think BJ was way better in the stand-up but Sherk did fine for having one good hand and what looked to be a bigger reach disadvantage then on paper.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> MArio Yamaskai Reffed this fight people. Stop Blaming it on steve
> 
> If Sherk was in fact still able to continue, you know, with how much he loves that belt would've said something. But he didn't
> 
> so shut the hell up!


sorry, meant to write mario...even tho steve is also pretty bad

i didn't think it was a particularly bad stoppage...it was definitely justified...but usually that ruling comes from a referree...not a fighter....mario didn't wave it off until bj had already had all his buddies with him....

and sherk said in the post fight he didn't know why the fight was stopped....he's too classy of a guy to bitch about how he thought the fight was stopped too early or whatever


----------



## _LB_ (Jan 20, 2008)

Considering that Sean (who I really respect even more NOW), was behind in points. If it went to the 4th round. It was bound to end up on the ground. But it never happened, so we will never know. Maybe a RUBBER match. To see for sure since it was some what of an un answered ending/fight. I'd Love to see that. Before a BJ/GSP match.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I agree to a point. It truly looked like Sherk was fighting with one-hand. But as a fighter you have to overcome that pain. Franklin and Rampage did with their broken hands. (not that Sherk has a broken hand, we don't know if anything is wrong with it). But what I am saying is that it is all relative to perspective. I think BJ was way better in the stand-up but Sherk did fine for having one good hand and what looked to be a bigger reach disadvantage then on paper.


The one hand thing is all speculation at this point and the reach disadvantage is nothing new to Sherk, he faces it in pretty much every fight.



_LB_ said:


> Considering that Sean (who I really rapect even more NOW), was behind in points. If it went to the 4th round. It was bound to end up on the ground. But it never happened, so we will never know. Maybe a RUBBER match. To see for sure since it was some what of an un answered ending/fight. I'd Love to see that. Before a BJ/GSP match.


They would have to fight two more times before it is the rubber match.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> don't start PMS because your boy lost. There was nothing BUT class after the fight. BJ licks the blood all the time.


Yeah thats real classy genius.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Wow, how is that?


I think he had better counters, combinations and striking overall but due to his size he couldn't reach him.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

GMW said:


> I think he had better counters, combinations and striking overall but due to his size he couldn't reach him.


wasn't the reach advantage like 3 inches? that isn't that big of a gap at all....sherk was a lil too wild in the exchanges and wasn't fast enough getting out of the pocket on some of bj's right hands....


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

cplmac said:


> Yeah thats real classy genius.


I don't see what's so bad about licking his gloves. Can you blame him for being enthusiastic? I mean, how is that worse than fighters that scream and run around the octagon after they win?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

cplmac said:


> Yeah thats real classy genius.


BJ does that all the time. 

BJ turned the crowd to support Sherk
He squashed their beef

and he invited Sherk to train with him in Hawaii.

I'm curious as to how all that it "classless"


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

If it was just licking his gloves _maybe_ it's not as bad, but the fact that he made a point of going all the way across the Octagon to Sherk to wipe some blood off his face was a complete lack of respect. From another view, how is what he did classy?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> wasn't the reach advantage like 3 inches? that isn't that big of a gap at all....sherk was a lil too wild in the exchanges and wasn't fast enough getting out of the pocket on some of bj's right hands....


It looked way larger then that. He was countering instantly, or as a punch reached him, and his hands were like 4-5 inches from BJ. I think it was the reach for sure. 
I was actually amazed how fast sherk was.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

GMW said:


> It looked way larger then that. He was countering instantly, or as a punch reached him, and his hands were like 4-5 inches from BJ. I think it was the reach for sure.
> I was actually amazed how fast sherk was.


i really wanted to see some more combination takedowns....cept he usually sets them up w/ his right hand....which he wasn't throwing much....bj was just too much for him...

and boucing off the cage at the end was really really stupid...basically asking for a flying knee...but who knows...he may have had no choice


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

cplmac said:


> If it was just licking his gloves _maybe_ it's not as bad, but the fact that he made a point of going all the way across the Octagon to Sherk to wipe some blood off his face was a complete lack of respect. From another view, how is what he did classy?


That's just BJ being BJ.

Same thing when he kissed Matt Hughes after he choked him out.

Thats like his trademark. Like that thing Liddell does after a win or GSP break dancing after a win.

Now if BJ were to get on the mic, cuss up a storm and take a shit on Sherk, then I could understand your point but he was classy after the fight.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd like to see Guida or Griffin vs. Sherk next if BJ decided to move up.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> I think sherk was the better fighter but the reach was his inevitable downfall. But, from a pure skill point of view, he "outfought" him.


The dumb-sounding steroid bitch lost to BJ!

Wooooo hooooooo!

I thought the steroid bitch was fortunate that BJ did not get him to the ground earlier-- his only hope was the stand up game and even that proved useless.

Hooray for BJ!


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

He was respectful to Sherk after acting like an asshat, both after the fight. I've always enjoyed watching BJ fight but that bit was totally lacking in class and to say it was classy is ridiculous. It was just plain sick when he did it after the Stevenson fight and I figured it was just a heat of the moment lapse in judgement, tonight it was not. Aside from the last two fights when has he licked his opponents blood off his gloves? I don't remember seeing him do it before Stevenson or I would have mentioned it a long time ago.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> The dumb-sounding steroid bitch lost to BJ!
> 
> Wooooo hooooooo!
> 
> ...


Didn't Bj try a take down and sherk thwarted it?
And, I said Bj won the stand up, but I think sherk had the better striking but unfortunately, his reach is just too small. 
My final point of this post, BJ easily sounds twice as retarded as sherk in their interviews. He refers to himself as BJ penn for one...


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

GMW said:


> I think sherk was the better fighter but the reach was his inevitable downfall. But, from a pure skill point of view, he "outfought" him.


Sherk is high on his boxing as Gonzaga is on his kicks.

BJ Penn is the OG. Tells the guy he's done, licks his blood/steals his soul then tells him to come train with him


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

The John McCain stubby arms didn't help the steroid freak.

I'm glad, by the way, that the crowd booed the hell out of Sherk!

BJ Penn, get that bold headed bitch, St Pierre, next!

Teach him some respect, after dissing Anderson Silva.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Sherk is high on his boxing as Gonzaga is on his kicks.


I don't think you can compare the two.
Sherk doesn't have world class boxing but it's fast and crisp while Gonzagas kicks are slow, and unlimber. Gonzaga used the kick because it worked against a fighter at his lowest point. Sherk strikes because it is effective against most of the LW division.


Acoustic said:


> The John McCain stubby arms didn't help the steroid freak.
> 
> I'm glad, by the way, that the crowd booed the hell out of Sherk!
> 
> ...


You know, you can make a point without acting like, truthfully, a childish moron. For someone who is seemingly an adult it's fairly immature to call someone a bold headed bitch who's nothing but classy, and even if he did roids, to call sherk a roided out bitch. It just adds a negative demeanor to your posting and loses credibility even when you add something that's correct.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> The John McCain stubby arms didn't help the steroid freak.
> 
> I'm glad, by the way, that the crowd booed the hell out of Sherk!
> 
> ...


you sir, are an idiot


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> The John McCain stubby arms didn't help the steroid freak.
> 
> I'm glad, by the way, that the crowd booed the hell out of Sherk!
> 
> ...


Drinking and posting don't mix...


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

cplmac said:


> Drinking and posting don't mix...


Believe me, it's not due to drinking. 
He posts this way in every thread.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

cplmac said:


> Drinking and posting don't mix...


His posts in this topic are an insult to people who ARE drinking and posting, such as myself.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

It's hard to imagine how someone can turn 800+ posts if they all resemble that one.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

cplmac said:


> Drinking and posting don't mix...


If only I had the luxury...

Natural stupidity and reasoning don't mix.

Continue feasting on that "nutritious" bar of soap -- LOL!


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

cplmac said:


> It's hard to imagine how someone can turn 800+ posts if they all resemble that one.


Go check out the debate he and I had, on the first page of the UFC, MLS bumped it. It's something like, whos gonna end the reign of silva.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice performance from BJ but I just hate to see fights peter out like this one did. BJ established a clear advantage in the stand up and Sherk just continued to trade hoping to get lucky. By round 3 Sherk should have been more desperate and tried to force the fight to the ground or pressure BJ in some way. Valuable experience for Sherk. Flawless victory for BJ.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> You know, you can make a point without acting like, truthfully, a childish moron. For someone who is seemingly an adult it's fairly immature to call someone a bold headed bitch who's nothing but classy, and even if he did roids, to call sherk a roided out bitch. It just adds a negative demeanor to your posting and loses credibility even when you add something that's correct.


Man, you're crazy!

I don't live here. I don't live for "credibility" on these MMA posts!

These posts are as significant as masterbation to a porno-flick. Apparently, that's a worthy marker of "credibility" to your life. Hehe!

I enjoy your feistiness kid, but GET A REAL LIFE. Meet a girl, or a guy if that's your thing, but this is not the breadth of the universe.

Credibility with you is like an "I love you" from a stranger's electronic teddy bear.


----------



## AndyHI (Apr 15, 2008)

great fight, I just got home from watching it! Spectacular! BJ looked phenominal!


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Man, you're crazy!
> 
> I don't live here. I don't live for "credibility" on these MMA posts!
> 
> ...


Damn, you outted me. I have no life, infact, im 34 I live in my moms basement ( we had to make a basement so I could live in it), I have acne, im fat, and i probably smell.

Anyways, so this doesn't get too off topic.
Here's my opinion on the ending.
I thought BJ was out of line calling it himself. As soon as he waved his hands his corner man started coming in, and the mario called it. I was hyped up, so maybe I'm not thinking about it clearly, but it was a bad choice on BJ's part. 

He was also a lot less tired after this fight then joe stevenson.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> The John McCain stubby arms didn't help the steroid freak.


John McCain arms? I would laugh, but that's out of nowehere. Shit dude


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Lol anybody got a GIF of BJ slapping Sherk's face and licking his blood then throwing it back at him :thumbsup:

that was kinda classless but so funny


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Gotta to give BJ props, that was a sweet knee. I was surprised that Sherk didn't try more to take BJ down, but I thought if BJ kept it on the fight for the first three rounds he would probably win - that being said I was kinda disappointed not to see some ground action in this fight.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> Damn, you outted me. I have no life, infact, im 34 I live in my moms basement ( we had to make a basement so I could live in it), I have acne, im fat, and i probably smell.
> 
> Anyways, so this doesn't get too off topic.
> Here's my opinion on the ending.
> ...


I can't smell you from here to be honest! Hehe.

Honestly kid, you are no enemy of mine, just a very entertaining online pseudo-foe.

I enjoy the exchanges with you and the 'BBJ..something' guy, his name is too alpha-numeric for me to remember.

Anyway, here's to wiping your ass for Wanderlei's win, but I still hope BJ goes up, though, and kills St Pierre. I still believe St Pierre is an inferior fighter to BJ Penn.

I hope the fight takes place.

I may be the only guy around here that still thinks that the French Canadian has more mouth and ego than talent. He talks a humble game, but he's, according to close personal French Canadian friends of mine that have interviwed him, a cocky piece of a$$.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Anyway, here's to wiping your ass for Wanderlei's win, but I still hope BJ goes up, though, and kills St Pierre. I still believe St Pierre is an inferior fighter to BJ Penn.
> 
> I hope the fight takes place.
> 
> I may be the only guy around here that still thinks that the French Canadian has more mouth and ego than talent. He talks a humble game, but he's, according to close personal French Canadian friends of mine that have interviwed him, a cocky piece of a$$.


I don't see how you can think GSp has an ego and mouth, with the exception of some slight talking vs serra hes always classy.

And for the fight, man, that's tough. I think GSP would take him down, control him, and GNP him to a TKO, some time in the 3rd.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

It suddenly makes sense...


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> John McCain arms? I would laugh, but that's out of nowehere. Shit dude


John McCain can't physically lift his stubby arms over his head because of torture...that's what I meant.

Sherk is naturally impeded by bad genes. Get it? :thumb02:


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> I don't see how you can think GSp has an ego and mouth, with the exception of some slight talking vs serra hes always classy.
> 
> And for the fight, man, that's tough. I think GSP would take him down, control him, and GNP him to a TKO, some time in the 3rd.



I hope by "him" you're talking about Sherk, not Penn.

Penn would **** that poutine-munching arrogant fool on the ground.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> I hope by "him" you're talking about Sherk, not Penn.
> 
> Penn would **** that poutine-munching arrogant fool on the ground.


Bj penn would beat GSP assuming he was on top. I think GSP would take him down and use his superior wrestling and physical capabilities to transition to half guard and then side mount or full mount, or even GnP from guard. 
Despite his insanely flexible hips, I don't think he can stop GSP's take downs anymore.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I think GSP is overrated on the feet and he knows his real strength is in wrestling and athleticism (and RIDDUM). BJ can take him on the feet, but once St. Pierre starts the takedown fest I don't know. Penn's game of his back is [Goldberg]
world class[/Goldberg]



Acoustic said:


> John McCain can't physically lift his stubby arms over his head because of torture...that's what I meant.
> 
> Sherk is naturally impeded by bad genes. Get it? :thumb02:


Wow dude. I got the short arms deal, but wow. Random as hell, lol 

Not cool if your talking about his time as a pow


----------



## _LB_ (Jan 20, 2008)

Just watched the fight again, On-line. It seems at the end that BJ did not hear the BELL. That could explain why he was saying it's over. He tought that the ref stopped it right then and there.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

_LB_ said:


> Just watched the fight again, On-line. It seems at the end that BJ did not hear the BELL. That could explain why he was saying it's over. He tought that the ref stopped it right then and there.


yeah probably, I still have not sure who actually called an end to the fight


----------



## Gallows (Oct 16, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> I hope by "him" you're talking about Sherk, not Penn.
> 
> Penn would **** that poutine-munching arrogant fool on the ground.


That's given me the best laugh in a long time. GSP is arrogant? What about Penn? Now I know you're just posting for comedic effect. :thumbsup:


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

did sherk address his gameplan at all in the post-fight?

why do you stand with bj after losing the first two rounds when you have the best wrestling and top control in the division?

sherk didnt fight his fight, and im really confused right now.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

HAHAHA I loved that fight. Nothing more entertaining than watching Sherk eating punches for 3 rounds. I loved the way that fight ended lol. I'll need a gif Penn waving his arms back and forth then making that "Ca'mon?" gesture at Sherk lol. 

And yeah it would be interesting to see Penn fight GSP again, cause the first decision was if-y. But I also want to see Penn dominate the lightweight division


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Wow dude. I got the short arms deal, but wow. Random as hell, lol
> 
> Not cool if your talking about his time as a pow


Believe me, I love McCain, not my first choice of an ideal president, but whether a Democrat or Republican, if you can't respect what that dude's been through, and yet he is still standing, dignified and humane despite his misfortune, you are an a$$hole. 

That dude is heroic and worthy of our atmost respect. Hillary Clinton and her husband, on the other hand, are DOG TURDS and if you don't get it, you're just about as intellectually sophisticated as an amoeba or as demented as a typical West Virginian.

But back to my MMA point, the joke wasn't meant as a shot at John McCain, but at the druggy, Sean Sherk for being as 'flexible' as a 71 yr old victim of military physical torture.


----------



## _LB_ (Jan 20, 2008)

anton said:


> did sherk address his gameplan at all in the post-fight?
> 
> why do you stand with bj after losing the first two rounds when you have the best wrestling and top control in the division?
> 
> sherk didnt fight his fight, and im really confused right now.


Maybe he bought into the hype. That BJ would GAS. Wich never happened.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

_LB_ said:


> Maybe he bought into the hype. That BJ would GAS. Wich never happened.


it only went 3 rounds...i hope bj wouldn't of gassed. who knows what would've happened if it got into the championship rounds.

i get the whole trying to make bj gas thing...but theres no better way of doing that then taking him down and forcing him to work off his back for 3 rounds.

even bj, a guy with suspect cardio, can stand and exchange jabs for 5 rnds no problem.


----------



## 20lbbooster (Oct 15, 2006)

How can anyone say that Sherk had better striking in this fight or he out fought BJ? If he had the better strking or had outfought BJ, he would won, not got DOMINATED. Maybe he threw more punches, but they have to land to be effictive. 

All this talk of his superior strking but lack of reach is pretty weak. I have seen plenty of fights where the guy with the reach disadvantage dominated the fight because of legitimately superior striking. Sherk had nothing for BJ. He ate the jab all night. If they would have gone to the ground I think it would have been worse for Sherk. Sherk said he felt like he was being competitive on his feet...no dice. He was gettin PWND. 

There is no need to cry about the stoppage either. If they had continued and went to the next round, the beat down would have just started where it left off in the previous round. Sherk was hurt bad. He was done. Face it, Sherk isn't in the same leauge as BJ. He is a solid fighter, but just because he beat KenFlo doesn't mean he had shit for BJ. 

My $.02


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Sherk mentioned after the fight that this was all part of his game plan.
He was going to do stand up for 3 rounds and then start to try to take it to the ground for the last 2.

This actually was a good plan...assuming that BJ would gas in the latter rounds and that Sherk be able to actually trade with BJ standing up for the first 3...

Obviously this was not the case.

I think Sherk has decent boxing skills, he got his fair share of counter left hooks... but he missed quite a few.

Sherk was blocking all of BJs jabs with his face.
His 2 takedown attempts looked just as bad as BJs single attempt.

...having said all that...

Sherk won me as a fan... not because of the fight... or because Penn did that 'blood' licking thing... it was a simple gesture that did it for me...

When Rogan was about to walk away with the mic, Sherk *politely requests* to say a couple more things, afterwhich Rogan hands it over... says alot about a guy who fights for a living to still have class and MANNERs.

BUT BJ just ganks it straight outta Rogans hands... what an ahole.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

attention said:


> Sherk mentioned after the fight that this was all part of his game plan.
> He was going to do stand up for 3 rounds and then start to try to take it to the ground for the last 2.
> 
> This actually was a good plan...assuming that BJ would gas in the latter rounds and that Sherk be able to actually trade with BJ standing up for the first 3...
> ...


oh he did say that eh? i was watching at a party with no sound so i didnt hear that...

that sucks even more then. would've been interesting to see the 4th and 5th if sherk could get the TDs...damn.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

...as far as the stoppage goes...

Just because BJ screamed it outloud that 'hes done'....
doesnt mean that is criteria that the referee used to make a ruling. 
Give the ref some credit... sheesh.

If you look in the background when BJ is 'calling it'... Sherk is sitting upright and the ref is examining him... its only after the refs assessment of Sherk that he actually calls it.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

attention said:


> ...as far as the stoppage goes...
> 
> Just because BJ screamed it outloud that 'hes done'....
> doesnt mean that is criteria that the referee used to make a ruling.
> ...


yes but sherk should'be been given the minute between rounds to recover, or decide that he cant go on.

calling it directly after the bell is kind of retarded.


----------



## 20lbbooster (Oct 15, 2006)

Sherk didn't mention a specific round. He thought he was being competitive on his feet. He said he wanted to keep it standing as long as he felt like he was doing well. Problem is that he was never doing well. The only thing he did well was eat jabs.

I wanted them to let it go to the 4th. I wanted to see Sherk get beat down some more.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Boy, have I got to hand it to BJ. Penn was throwing some LUDICROUSLY fast punches. Some were so fast you couldn't even really see them on the 30fps HD feed.

Yet BJ avoided nearly all of them, and shrugged off those that connected. He may have the girliest whine of any UFC fighter, but he mroe than backs it up in the octagon.

BJ, you're the man.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

anton said:


> yes but sherk should'be been given the minute between rounds to recover, or decide that he cant go on.
> 
> calling it directly after the bell is kind of retarded.


Its uncommon, but not unheard of.

Mind you, one of the undercards ... the Soku bout...
The ref stops a G&P (where its pretty clear cut Soku has smoked him) at the bell... and lets it go anyways...
so yeah, there mighta been grounds to let it go...

But Sherk admitted he didnt even hear the bell... prolly cause he had his bell rung... and the ref prolly caught on about how 'really out' Sherk was.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

20lbbooster said:


> Sherk didn't mention a specific round. He thought he was being competitive on his feet. He said he wanted to keep it standing as long as he felt like he was doing well. Problem is that he was never doing well. The only thing he did well was eat jabs.
> 
> I wanted them to let it go to the 4th. I wanted to see Sherk get beat down some more.


Thats the impression I got from that interview as well...
He did mention that he wanted to keep it standing, but Sherk actually thought he was doing well (in the stand up game).

I think Sherk got his shots in... but they 'appeared' to not phase BJ, nor show any signs of it on his face.

But in Sherks defense, he bleeds alot, doesnt mean hes hurt  But that knee hit him on the button.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

i think it was a heavy shot, and bj deserved to win the fight, no question.

but it was an awkward situation at best.

sherk got rocked, survived till the bell. he didnt hear the bell so he figures yamasaki jumping in means the fight is over, so instead of getting up and going to his corner, he sits and looks sad.

yamasaki sees this and takes it as if sherk is done, and with the convincing from bj, calls that fight.

i can only imagine had sherk known mario was jumping in for the round and no to stop the fight, that he would've gotten up and went to his corner to recover, rather than sit there.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

You could tell though that that Sherk was clearly knocked unconscious for a second or two *before *the ref stepped in.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

anton said:


> i think it was a heavy shot, and bj deserved to win the fight, no question.
> 
> but it was an awkward situation at best.
> 
> ...


I agree it was awkward... but IMHO i would attribute the refs assessment based on Sherk sitting there, mistakenly thinking the fight is over.

I dont think he gives a crap about the stuff that comes outta of any fighters mouths.

He goes over to assess Sherk, Sherk thinks the fight is over and is * stunned * with grief... 
The Ref looks at him and notices that he is unresponsive... draws the logical conclusion that Sherk is done.

I think it would have been a completely different story if Sherk got up and walked to his corner... but was he even capable? we'll never know ... the fact is, he was just sitting there.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Javelin said:


> You could tell though that that Sherk was clearly knocked unconscious for a second or two *before *the ref stepped in.


I need to review the tape... luckily I have it PVR'd in HD


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Right after Sherk went down from that flying knee, the 2nd punch from BJ knocked him out, watch it in the slow mo replay, his facial expression just went numb and he was slumping down taking hammerfists from BJ until the ref stepped in. He was out for at least a full second.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

attention said:


> I agree it was awkward... but IMHO i would attribute the refs assessment based on Sherk sitting there, mistakenly thinking the fight is over.
> 
> I dont think he gives a crap about the stuff that comes outta of any fighters mouths.
> 
> ...


With or without the ref's decision, Sherk was losing both rounds.

I don't see how that would have changed at any point in time in the fight. 

I thought Sherk was knocked out and had the ref not stopped the fight, like Jardine, Sherk would not have had the luxury to complain about the stoppage.

Sherk owes the ref a bottle of Jack Daniels!


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

just as I expected BJ was going to win. I thought Sherk was going to take him down but decided to stand up which didnt help him at all.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Javelin said:


> Right after Sherk went down from that flying knee, the 2nd punch from BJ knocked him out, watch it in the slow mo replay, his facial expression just went numb and he was slumping down taking hammerfists from BJ until the ref stepped in. He was out for at least a full second.


I agree.

I hope BJ has his eye on St Pierre though.

I sincerely think BJ's a way better fighter.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Javelin said:


> You could tell though that that Sherk was clearly knocked unconscious for a second or two *before *the ref stepped in.


The funny thing is that Mario didnt stop it immediately after BJ rocks him... Sherk goes limp, his arms fall to the side... BJ proceeds to hammer fist his face... which I think wakes Sherk up (?)... still Mario lets it go...
The horn blows
BJ turns to Mario and waves his hands... motioning that its over... 

This is the weird part...

Mario shakes his head at BJ... as if to say, its NOT over... 
ie. even Mario is expecting another round...

Its only after the corner assesses him that the bout is called.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> With or without the ref's decision, Sherk was losing both rounds.
> 
> I don't see how that would have changed at any point in time in the fight.
> 
> ...


Hey, I picked BJ for the win... via sub though 

It looked really weird because BJ had to play Ref and pretend to call it.
Had he just shut his mouth and walked to his corner, no one could complain.

If you minus the BJ 'hand-waving' and 'hes done' comments...
and just look at what happens at the end of the round, its not strange at all...

Sherk was so rocked so bad he couldnt hear deafening air horn sounding the end of the round.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

I still think it was a justified stoppage, Sherk couldn't even stand up.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

attention said:


> The funny thing is that Mario didnt stop it immediately after BJ rocks him... Sherk goes limp, his arms fall to the side... BJ proceeds to hammer fist his face... which I think wakes Sherk up (?)... still Mario lets it go...
> The horn blows
> BJ turns to Mario and waves his hands... motioning that its over...
> 
> ...


His corner assessed him? I didn't see that. Are you sure?


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Javelin said:


> Right after Sherk went down from that flying knee, the 2nd punch from BJ knocked him out, watch it in the slow mo replay, his facial expression just went numb and he was slumping down taking hammerfists from BJ until the ref stepped in. He was out for at least a full second.


I agree... but Mario didnt step in right after that.
Im assuming because he was giving Sherk a chance to recover... just like how Big Nog wasnt counted out as soon as Herring dropped him... some guys can come back after getting tagged... and Sherk has shown he has that ability


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

js9234 said:


> His corner assessed him? I didn't see that. Are you sure?


Not sure... the camera just shows Sherk getting swarmed by people... Im assuming they are Sherks crew.

But the bout isnt called until the crew comes in.

I dont believe Mario was in the corner... lemme double check.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Yup... Mario never called the end of the fight at the horn...
he was expecting another round.
Sherks crew goes to his corner... then the camera pans to BJ and follows him... so I cant see what going on over there...
Then Mario finally makes it official and calls it.

I dont know who made the final call, but it was not Mario... all he did was make it official.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

LOL... it was Mario in Sherks corner...
so many people with black Tees in the cage at that time...

The camera catches Mario bending down talking to Sherk as BJ runs in to get some of Sherks blood.

SO... that means Mario got the opportunity to assess Sherk between rounds...

..then Mario called it


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

attention said:


> LOL... it was Mario in Sherks corner...
> so many people with black Tees in the cage at that time...
> 
> The camera catches Mario bending down talking to Sherk as BJ runs in to get some of Sherks blood.
> ...


Yeah thats what i initially thought happened, he called it in between the rounds and decided he couldn't continue. Sherk was still seeing stars when everyone went inside the cage, it was pretty obvious he wouldn't have been able to keep going after falling like a ragged doll from that knock out punch.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Javelin said:


> Yeah thats what i initially thought happened, he called it in between the rounds and decided Sherk couldn't continue.


Heh, this would have been soo much clearer if BJ didnt 'play ref'... thereby get the cameras attention with those antics... which took away what was really going on.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

attention said:


> LOL... it was Mario in Sherks corner...
> so many people with black Tees in the cage at that time...
> 
> The camera catches Mario bending down talking to Sherk as BJ runs in to get some of Sherks blood.
> ...


Thanks for the info...


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

There was nothing wrong with that stoppage. Sherk was out. Hell, he said himself he didn't even hear the air horn.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Yep, good stoppage, and great knee by BJ Penn. I know some people put the DREAM LW division ahead of the UFC's, but I now have BJ at #1 lightweight in the world, and probably #3 P4P.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Just curious but who is 2 ans 3? anderson and GSP? just a guess


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> Yep, good stoppage, and great knee by BJ Penn. I know some people put the DREAM LW division ahead of the UFC's, but I now have BJ at #1 lightweight in the world, and probably #3 P4P.


BJ penn is number one my LW list too but collectively I think dream is more solid.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh, did Sherk break his hand like Goldie alluded to?

P.S. It is really sad when the fighter calls the fight and the ref just agrees. Not complaining about it though since Sherk would not have won anyways. He had a stupid game plan.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

Rated said:


> Oh, did Sherk break his hand like Goldie alluded to?
> 
> P.S. It is really sad when the fighter calls the fight and the ref just agrees. Not complaining about it though since Sherk would not have won anyways. He had a stupid game plan.


it would appear so.

perhaps he told mario his hand was broken and thats why it was stopped?

and i agree, only bj can call his own fight lmao


----------



## baphamet (Jul 12, 2006)

anton said:


> it would appear so.
> 
> perhaps he told mario his hand was broken and thats why it was stopped?
> 
> and i agree, only bj can call his own fight lmao


it appeared to me that sherk couldn't even get up, that would be a good reason to call it.

but either way it should have been stopped, that knee devastated sherk.


----------



## 20lbbooster (Oct 15, 2006)

If BJ called it like some say, then BJ did Sherk a favor and saved him a serious ass kicking.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

baphamet said:


> it appeared to me that sherk couldn't even get up, that would be a good reason to call it.
> 
> but either way it should have been stopped, that knee devastated sherk.


they get a minute between rounds for a reason.

if i remember correctly, silva left franklin lying up against the cage at the end of round 1 of fight 2 and his corner was allowed to literally pick him up and bring him to the corner.

franklin recovered and answered the bell for rnd 2.

unless sherk said to mario 'thats it' then he should've been given the chance to recover.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 23, 2007)

I think Mario realized he should've called it when the knee first hit and Sherk went down, sometimes refs call fights when they see a devastating technique land and do enough damage to crumple a guy because they know that it's the beginning of the end and anymore time is going to be damage dealt to the receiver.

I'm not a ref or anything but it just seems like Mario kinda thought, yeah that knee was perfect, that should've been it right there, like a late call or something, the extra punches just sealed it. I don't agree with it, just trying to make sense of what happened. I would've loved to see it go further.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

20lbbooster said:


> If BJ called it like some say, then BJ did Sherk a favor and saved him a serious ass kicking.


I Think the asskicking had already been done with


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

anton said:


> they get a minute between rounds for a reason.
> 
> if i remember correctly, silva left franklin lying up against the cage at the end of round 1 of fight 2 and his corner was allowed to literally pick him up and bring him to the corner.
> 
> ...


He was given a chance to recover.

Mario said no to BJ when BJ called the match over.

Then Mario went to Sherks corner... and assessed that Sherk was still out...

Then the match was called.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

attention said:


> He was given a chance to recover.
> 
> Mario said no to BJ when BJ called the match over.
> 
> ...


sherk wasn't out at all....he thought the fight was already stopped, and thus no need to get up.....fact was the fight wasn't stopped and we add yet another notch to mario yamasaki's sketchy-ass stoppage belt.....


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

attention said:


> He was given a chance to recover.
> 
> Mario said no to BJ when BJ called the match over.
> 
> ...


sorry but thats BS. sherk was definitly in no way 'out' while mario was 'assessing' him.

he thought mario already stopped the fight so he just sat there.

all it takes is mario to say 'fights not over, end of the round' and sherk gets up and goes to his corner.

im not saying sherk definitly could've answered the bell for round 4, he was definitly rocked and his hand is probably broken, but he needs to be given the opportunity especially in a title fight.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> sherk wasn't out at all....he thought the fight was already stopped, and thus no need to get up.....fact was the fight wasn't stopped and we add yet another notch to mario yamasaki's sketchy-ass stoppage belt.....


I just watched it again, agree with Attention, Yamasaki initially didn't call it, then went to check on Sherk as if the fight was still gonna go on and decided he couldn't continue during the break. I mean Sherk took that knee HARD, then that punch knocked him out pretty bad. Not being able to the horn is a pretty good sign that you shouldn't continue the fight -_-


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Javelin said:


> I just watched it again, agree with Attention, Yamasaki initially didn't call it, then went to check on Sherk as if the fight was still gonna go on and decided he couldn't continue during the break. I mean Sherk took that knee HARD, then that punch knocked him out pretty bad. Not being able to the horn is a pretty good sign that you shouldn't continue the fight -_-


yeah...cuz with 10 000+ fans screaming it's easy to hear the horn.....:thumbsdown:

Yamasaki just isn't a decisive referee...


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 23, 2007)

> Yamasaki just isn't a decisive referee...


Aaronyman just won this thread! Repped.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Desert Fox said:


> Aaronyman just won this thread! Repped.


yves lavigne should be doing every main event...he's the best referee in the ufc


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> yeah...cuz with 10 000+ fans screaming it's easy to hear the horn.....:thumbsdown:
> 
> Yamasaki just isn't a decisive referee...


I'm not saying Sherk was still "out of it" but I'm pretty sure stars were popping in and out of his vision -_-

He must have been bad enough for Yamasaki to decide that he couldn't continue. Cause the round was over and there was no stoppage until after the Yamasaki had fully assessed him. He didn't even call it until at least 30 seconds after the round had ended.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Javelin said:


> I'm not saying Sherk was still "out of it" but I'm pretty sure stars were popping in and out of his vision -_-
> 
> He must have been bad enough for Yamasaki to decide that he couldn't continue. Cause the round was over and there was no stoppage until after the Yamasaki had fully assessed him. He didn't even call it until at least 30 seconds after the round had ended.


or the cage gate had opened, everyone started celebrating, and he felt he'd avoid doing whats right and just stick with what bj had decided....


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> or the cage gate had opened, everyone started celebrating, and he felt he'd avoid doing whats right and just stick with what bj had decided....


If I recall, Sherk said in the post-fight interview that he couldn't even remember what had happened from the flying knee up until the official call. Thats a pretty justified stoppage to me.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 23, 2007)

I think BJ waving his hands in the air played a part in the stoppage. Not that it was a horrible stoppage, just it should've been made sooner if it was going to be made. 

BJ used the power of suggestion to influence the decision. I learned about this once in Psychology class. My teacher told our class to do the following.

Solve these mathmatical equations:

12 x 2= ?

17 + 7= ?

8 x 3= ?

16 + 8= ?

14 + 10= ?

15 + 9= ?

Once you have found all the correct answers, write down the name of a vegetable on a piece of paper.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

essentially, yamasaki needs to grow a pair and take control while he's in charge of a fight.


----------



## RobZombie (Nov 12, 2007)

Desert Fox said:


> I think BJ waving his hands in the air played a part in the stoppage. Not that it was a horrible stoppage, just it should've been made sooner if it was going to be made.
> 
> BJ used the power of suggestion to influence the decision. I learned about this once in Psychology class. My teacher told our class to do the following.
> 
> ...


I came up with Carrot, am I wrong?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

RobZombie said:


> I came up with Carrot, am I wrong?


I said carrot too


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

anton said:


> sorry but thats BS. sherk was definitly in no way 'out' while mario was 'assessing' him.
> 
> he thought mario already stopped the fight so he just sat there.
> 
> ...



Absolutely 100% agree. That fight was a BS stoppage. 

But to be honest I dont think it would've mattered, im almost positive Sherk's hand was broken due to how he wasnt throwing the right and if you look closely wasnt clinching his fist. 

Sherk's gameplan baffled me...he should've tried for the takedown by the 3 rd round. If he would've told me his gameplan before the fight I would've never picked Sherk to win.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

I replayed the final moments on my TIVO over and over, and it looks like Sherk went out from the punch after the flying knee. You can see Penn get up, thinking it's over, but then Sherk begins to wake up, so he goes back and flurries him until the bell goes. Sherk was barely concious when Mario checked him out, and I do not like stoppages after the bell goes but Sherk looked done to me. Plus, his hand wasn't getting any better. Sherk fans should be happy the fight was stopped when it was, the next round would have been ugly imo.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

GMW said:


> I said carrot too


The point was he was using suggestion to make you do something. What you wrote down doesn't matter.

Unless most people pick carrot. lol


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

SimplyNate said:


> The point was he was using suggestion to make you do something. What you wrote down doesn't matter.
> 
> Unless most people pick carrot. lol


 Haha, I didn't say carrot, but I think the point is that he used suggestion to make us think of a vegetable


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

i honestly didn't see sherk fight coherently throughout the whole match. every time he got clocked by bj his body totally reacted with a jab that doesnt even come close to the target. His arm reach put him at a real disadvantage. the flying knee was something that totally came out of no where and i didn't expect to happen. like i said before if it was within 3 rounds bj would win, but on this night the next round wouldn't even had mattered since sherk was totally distraught.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

I know Sherk fought a stupid fight (what was he thinking ? And I know he got clocked with a decent flying knee and i know he took a couple of hammer fists after, but the fact is , is the bell rang and BJ called the fight not yamasaki it was a wierd stoppage. And by the way a lot of fighters dont hear the bell thats a fact it doesnt mean your out of it. And I had my money on Penn so i am not be biased. What if frazier just called the fight when the round ended and Ali was messed up on the ropes. They would help him back to his corner give him smelling sauce and clean him up.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I thought the stoppage was pretty lame man, it should have went to a 4th round. Then maybe Sherk would of started trying to take him down? Lol I can't decide what was worse in this fight, the stoppage or Sean Sherk's strategy?


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> yeah...cuz with 10 000+ fans screaming it's easy to hear the horn.....:thumbsdown:
> 
> Yamasaki just isn't a decisive referee...


Agreed. When BJ hit sherk with the Knee he followed up with a couple of punches and then saw Yamasaki look like he was stepping into to stop the fight with his arms forward to seperate the fighters and then stops. 

Also you are right about Yves. he can ref consistently even while doing backward rolls in the middle of a round.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> I thought the stoppage was pretty lame man, it should have went to a 4th round. Then maybe Sherk would of started trying to take him down? Lol I can't decide what was worse in this fight, the stoppage or Sean Sherk's strategy?


I was listening to the post-fight interviews and Sean somehow got it into this head that he was a boxer and was going to showcase his boxing skills against BJ Penn. Opps.

BTW if I was Kenny Florian or Roger Huerta, I would start talking all this shit I can about BJ. Whoever wins that fight needs to call BJ out, insult his mother, whatever. Then need to keep him interested in at least fighting one more fight at LW.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Shogun said:


> I was listening to the post-fight interviews and Sean somehow got it into this head that he was a boxer and was going to showcase his boxing skills against BJ Penn. Opps.
> 
> BTW if I was Kenny Florian or Roger Huerta, I would start talking all this shit I can about BJ. Whoever wins that fight needs to call BJ out, insult his mother, whatever. Then need to keep him interested in at least fighting one more fight at LW.


I agree...I really think Penn believes he beat the best the UFC 155 has to offer him. Florian is about the next best and I think he could pose problems because he is well rounded and has absolutely no quit in him. He would be a hard guy for BJ to finish, but I think BJ would win.

Huerta gives his back to everyone..that wouldn't evn be close if you ask me. 1st round RNC...winner BJ


----------



## KonaBoy (May 28, 2007)

*hahah*

ken flo went to bjs and train and bj killed ken flo


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

That was disgusting...I mean what was Sean thinking? He went for one takedown.....that was worse than watching Frankie fight Cung.

Jesus sherk........


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

According to this source Sherk made some kind of motion to signify he was done: http://canadianpress.google.com/article/ALeqM5iqm2MGPD-mqRyNopGnzYJphxEcew



> Sherk said later he had no recollection of how the fight ended. Penn said the bell rang. he asked the referee whether the bout was over and Sherk motioned as if enough was enough.


----------



## Gee (Oct 21, 2007)

Ahh..too bad for Sherk.

It was obvious his game plan was to wear BJ down until the 3-4 round and then hit him hard. 

I think if he had held out, he would of started to take BJ down and ground and pound his ass, but he got into his head he was a pro boxer, but was basically losing the exchanges.

Oh well.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

BJ Penn has great take down defense, and he wasn't even too gassed by the end of the fight. So I disagree that Sherk wouldn've won the later rounds by GnP. Even if he did, he would not have finished BJ, which would have left it 3 rounds to 2 anyway. 

On top of that Sherk was an absolute idiot; he has a terrible game plan. He tried to box with BJ who is much better at it than he is, and had one clear take down attempt. At least he was classy though, which I was glad to see.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> I thought the stoppage was pretty lame man, it should have went to a 4th round. Then maybe Sherk would of started trying to take him down? Lol I can't decide what was worse in this fight, the stoppage or Sean Sherk's strategy?


How was it lame? Sherk was hurt and couldnt continue.
He was in no shape for a 4th round.

The guy got messed up


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> or the cage gate had opened, everyone started celebrating, and he felt he'd avoid doing whats right and just stick with what bj had decided....


Thats what you seriously believe went on?

Sherk was rocked.
He went back to his corner mistakenly thinking the match was over... granted.

Sherks camp was getting him ready for the next round... his camp never bothered to straighten him out? They probably tried their best to shake him out of it.

When Mario went over there and checked him out, Sherk probably 'still' thought the match was over.
Thats a clear sign he was still out.
Geeze. 
Was it better he go back in all dazed and get seriously hurt?

He got the time to recover, it wasnt enough to convince the ref he was alright.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 23, 2007)

> I think BJ waving his hands in the air played a part in the stoppage. Not that it was a horrible stoppage, just it should've been made sooner if it was going to be made.
> 
> BJ used the power of suggestion to influence the decision. I learned about this once in Psychology class. My teacher told our class to do the following.
> 
> ...





> I came up with Carrot, am I wrong?





> I said carrot too





> The point was he was using suggestion to make you do something. What you wrote down doesn't matter.
> 
> Unless most people pick carrot. lol





> Haha, I didn't say carrot, but I think the point is that he used suggestion to make us think of a vegetable


To continue on what I previously wrote, most people do choose, believe it or not, carrot! The reason why? 24 carrot gold. Your cognitive process is taking a shortcut. 24, 24, 24, 24, 24, 24, 24 carrot gold. Most people will choose carrot, although it's not 100%. It's the power of suggestion and I think B.J. waving his hands made the ref say, wait, yeah, that was it that was over. Thanks to those that participated. :thumbsup:


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Mario shakes his head at BJ... basically telling BJ that he is WRONG.
Mario never called it over at sound of the horn. 
He let it continue even after Sherk got rocked by the knee.










At the left of the camera shot you can see Mario walk to Sherks corner... going to check if Sherk can answer the bell.
By this time, Sherks camp is already working on him.
You can see Sherks corner guy getting him ready, the bout was NOT over yet.
So if Sherk was really OK... he would have be able to show Mario right then.
Clearly this was NOT the case.










He called the bout after checking Sherk out.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> sherk wasn't out at all....he thought the fight was already stopped, and thus no need to get up.....fact was the fight wasn't stopped and we add yet another notch to mario yamasaki's sketchy-ass stoppage belt.....


Mario didnt stop the bout at the knee, he let it continue.
Mario didnt stop it at the end of the round.
He checked out Sherk between rounds and found he was unfit to continue.
How is that sketchy?



anton said:


> sorry but thats BS. sherk was definitly in no way 'out' while mario was 'assessing' him.
> 
> he thought mario already stopped the fight so he just sat there.
> 
> ...


He got the opportunity between rounds and he couldnt answer the bell.




Aaronyman said:


> yeah...cuz with 10 000+ fans screaming it's easy to hear the horn.....:thumbsdown:
> 
> Yamasaki just isn't a decisive referee...


He lets the fight continue after the knee... so it aint a premature stoppage.
Yet its a bad stoppage after taking the time to assess him between rounds to make sure Sherk is fit to continue?

Sherk gets a chance to recover... so what if he didnt hear the AIR HORN. The fact is, he got a chance to sit on his stool, in his corner, and let his team prep him for another round.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

attention said:


> How was it lame? Sherk was hurt and couldnt continue.
> He was in no shape for a 4th round.
> 
> The guy got messed up


wow after seeing the replay, sherk got hurt way worse than i remembered it live.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

Leave s knee ,like that and he drops em head on? Look out for brains damgage. Also everyone seems to foret bout Sherks shit talk before the fight now it's refs fault and now Penn's the ashhole


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Crazy, I seem to recall Sherk taking 3-4 FLUSH knees to the jaw against Franca yet he never seemed to get fazed in the slightest, yet BJ hits ONE and Sherk is KTFO :confused02: Penn must hit real friggin hard then.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

SuzukS said:


> Crazy, I seem to recall Sherk taking 3-4 FLUSH knees to the jaw against Franca yet he never seemed to get fazed in the slightest, yet BJ hits ONE and Sherk is KTFO :confused02: Penn must hit real friggin hard then.


I really believe Penn is just that talented. Yes he hits hard, but he must use the perfect technique to generate such force in my opinion. A freaking Grand Master in my books. :laugh:


----------



## k-fighter (Oct 22, 2007)

SuzukS said:


> Crazy, I seem to recall Sherk taking 3-4 FLUSH knees to the jaw against Franca yet he never seemed to get fazed in the slightest, yet BJ hits ONE and Sherk is KTFO :confused02: Penn must hit real friggin hard then.



It really depends on where you hit the guy with the knee more than the force. It seemed to me that Bj hit flush in the right cheek jaw bone of Sherk. I don't recall where franca hit Sherk with his knee, but I vaguely remember him hitting sherk in the forehead (correct me if i'm wrong). That makes a HUGE difference.


----------

